# مجموعة كاملة من النماذج لإدارة المشاريع مع الشروح



## eng_asm (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه مجموعة كاملة من نماذج إدارة المشاريع مع دليل توضيحي لكل نموذج أضعها بين يديكم للاستفادة منها للجميع.
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/135917929/dcaa3d7f/New_Forms.html

أرجو أن تنال الإعجاب

أخوكم
م/ أسامة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم

وسنقوم بفتح الملف والاستفادة منه

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك الصالحة بكل خير


----------



## mustafasas (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خيرا ملفات رائعة جدا


----------



## omaromar (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالقادر محمد (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في حل مشكلة:-
هناك شروخ في مبني فيلا من عدة مناسيب والشرخ حدث في اغلب المناسيب ومن جهة واحدة من المبني والشرخ متواصل اى من المنسوب الاول يستمر تصاعدياً الي المنسوب الثاني وهكدا علماً بأن الشرخ ليس من الاسفل الي فوق بل مستمر مع المبني اي من اليمين الي الشمال وللعلم ان المبنى في منطقة الشمال بليبيا، ارجو المساعدة في كيفية معالجة المشكلة.


----------



## eng_asm (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أخ عبد القادر
هل من الممكن أن تضع صوراً لذلك الشرخ حتى يكون الموضوع أوضح والحكم على السبب أسهل


----------



## رولا ماهر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جراك الله كل خير، كانت هذه افضل مساعدة حصلت عليها في امس الحاجة اليها وبارك الله فيك، وأود ان استفسر عن الشركات التي تستخدم هذه النماذج هل يوجد من بينها شركات عربية ؟


----------



## eng_asm (3 أكتوبر 2009)

وإياك أختي
بالنسبة لموضوع الشركات التي تستعمل هذه النماذج فالشركات العربية تستخدم عادة نسبة ضئيلة من هذه النماذج، بتعبير أصح هم يستخدمون مايطلبه الزبون فأغلب الشركات تستخدم المخطط الزمني وتستخدم أوامر التغيير لكني بصراحة لم أسمع عن شركة لديها Project Charter أو Communication Plan أو Risk Management Plan ولعله توجد شركات تستخدم النماذج كلها ولكني لم أسمع بها.
مع التحية


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حامد الجمال (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور زميلنا العزيز على النماذج الرائعة
أين الشرح عن طريقة استخدامها،فهي مهمة


----------



## mahmoud sultan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي هل من الممكن تحميل النماذج على رابط اخر غير 4shared مع فائق تحياتي


----------



## eng_asm (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي عبد الرحمن كل ملف مع ملف شرح له مثل:
project management plan & project management plan guide
أخي محمود أرجو أن تحدد أين تريد أن أرفعها وسأحاول ذلك مباشرة
مع التحية للجميع وشكراً على التواصل


----------



## م/وفاء (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن انزال الموضوع علي موقع mihd.net


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you man


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابوهاني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_asm (21 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو يا إخوان
ودائماً في الخدمة
أخوكم أسامة


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## الكراديسى (8 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_asm (13 مايو 2010)

الإخوة الأفاضل
نحن بالخدمة وأرجو أن يكون فيها النفع


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MIMO72 (19 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## علي حاطوم (19 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## يسرى191 (20 مايو 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز و قيم جدا لأن معظم الشركات تحتفظ بمثل تلك النماذج كما لو كانت اسرار عسكرية نظرا لقيمتها 

الف الف شكر يا باشا و تسلم ايديك يا هندسة


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 مايو 2010)

Thank you, yes we actually use the same for big or ( Mega-Projects),
especially when you start with 150 staff ( overheads), how to comunicate, and how to assign responsibilities, you have to use these templates.

Salam


----------



## eng_asm (20 مايو 2010)

مع التحية للإخوة جميعاً
ونحن في الخدمة دائماً


----------



## رايه11 (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الثواب*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 مايو 2010)

thanks 4 a good informations


----------



## eng_asm (25 مايو 2010)

وإياكم


----------



## najeebali (26 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_asm (27 مايو 2010)

العفو


----------



## enghaytham (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

